# it's official



## ImperfectMomma (May 2, 2012)

After trying for months to get him to move out and dealing with the lies, I am now officially separated. Boy does this suck. I know this is what I need so that I can move on and get away from this unhealthy relationship but ugh. He cheated, lies, lies when confronted about lies and shows no remorse so I know I am better off without him and God has better plans for me. However, I still kind of feel like a failure. I didn't/don't believe in divorce but I also don't believe in being treated like garbage. Again, this sucks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

Your story is mine too. It does suck but its not our choice its theirs. I'm just about to post my dramas on this section too.


----------



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

huggs to you both. me to. I hate it.
But you know what- we are worth more aren't we?

God Bless x


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

Nothing worse then a liar if you ask me. Makes one question their own sanity.

I know how you feel though. I feel like I'm a failure and keep asking myself what I could of done better. Sometimes though you just have to let go.


----------

